# My Next Rabbit Hound



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

You guys are right it is Backroads. It is Dan's line that my dog is out of.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Jumpshootin' said:


> ....I saw Bill two years ago at the three years ago at an A.H.B.A. hunt in Charlotte, Mi. and haven't heard of him competing anywhere since.


I haven't talked to Bill in a few years either so I wasn't sure. But , I talk to Scott all the time.
I always enjoyed watching the Bassets run , once they got the rabbit jumped. But , they just hunted too slow for me.
Anyways , didn't mean to hijack your post.
Hope the new pup works out for ya and you have lots of good running with it ! 
Keep us posted !


----------



## Backroads (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks alot for the kind words Jumpshootin, Jackbob42. I enjoyed developing this line of basset's and have sadly got out of it. Although, I'm restarting my line  and looking forward to it. I've missed working with basset's. I currently have Squirrel dogs and enjoy hunting them also. Thanks once again. Dan Wells


----------

